# Dutch Aquascaping...



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm having a heck of a time finding good sites for Dutch Aquascaping other than NBAT. Can anyone recommend some good sites?

Best,
Phil


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats something I would be interested in seeing also. I still like the look of dutch aquariums and have thought about setting something up....


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Here's one site/gallery:

http://home.planet.nl/~prin0129/aquaria.html

Good Dutch tanks are rare, rare, rare. Not enough people doing them these days.

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Hmm....i cant get that page to open.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Phil,

Have you been able to find any links to high quality Dutch aquaria? We want to know about them, too, especially me. 

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

i havent found anything good yet


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

No, I haven't found anything yet. I've even asked dutch people and nothing. Don't despair, there are still folks who've yet to answer. 

Thanks for looking,
Phil


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

http://www.dennerle.com/ENGLISCH/e_frameset.htm
click on aquascape and enjoy....


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Some classic Dutch aquascapes I found recently:




























You don't see scenes like this one much anymore: 









Carlos


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

So why is that Carlos? Just too much work for people? They're beuatiful and its unfort. they're out of style.

Chris


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I am not exactly sure. I do not think it has anything to do with maintenance, as these tanks tend to be lower light and thus slower growing. I think a lot of aquariums dominated by stem plants in the U.S. are much higher maintenance.

I think it stems more from the fact that people don't want to be pent up within so many rules. Also, I don't think as many people find them as aesthetically pleasing as the Nature Aquarium layout "style." Most people describe Dutch tanks as "boring" and "looks too much like the produce section of my grocery store."

I think it is a shame. Dutch tanks can be stunning, but no one has pushed the envelope in this style as much as the Nature Aquarium --they do not have a Takashi Amano.

Carlos


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Interesting! Produce section LOL Well, I guess I can see their point, but I agree w/ you, I find them fascinating. Alot of detail one can spend time looking. Didnt figure though they were lower light/less maintainance tanks.
Chris


----------



## brwaldbaum (Apr 23, 2004)

*some Dutch sites...*

http://home.wanadoo.nl/j.de.reus/Welkom.htm
http://www.sumatraan.nl/
http://home.planet.nl/~siera017/home.html
http://www.av-velsen.nl/
http://www.natuurinhuis.nl/begin.htm
http://home.planet.nl/~prin0129/aquaria.html
http://www.bmdeschuttervis.nl/Mijn%20webs/BM%20de%20Schuttervis/home/index.html
http://www.paradijsvis.nl/
http://www.avcabomba.nl/
http://home.wanadoo.nl/avkeilo/
http://www.vuurneon.nl/
http://members.lycos.nl/ciliata/
http://www.daphniaboxtel.nl/index.html
http://www.natuurvrienden-zwolle.nl/
http://www.aquariumhobby.nl/
http://www.latv-natuurvriend.tk/
http://www.zilvertetra.nl/

This site contains links to Dutch sites:
http://aquarium.startpagina.nl/

Brian


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

http://folk.ntnu.no/foksen/Aquaindex.htm


----------



## GillMan (Feb 22, 2005)

Pflanzen are a lot of work to maintain show quality, but I do love the produce stand look, as long as there are different shapes, textures and colors.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

tsunami said:


> people don't want to be pent up within so many rules.


Rules are not bad things. They are usually the reasons of achievement. On the other hand if these rules belong to another culture and history it becomes hard to follow them. Then, rather than following another culture's rules it would be best to develop integrative local norms and rules.



tsunami said:


> I don't think as many people find them as aesthetically pleasing as the Nature Aquarium layout "style." Most people describe Dutch tanks as "boring" and "looks too much like the produce section of my grocery store."


With that kind of descriptions it is hard to develop integrative local norms. A lot of people in the aquarium hobby continuously monitor the environment to try and examine new approaches, equipment and living things. This kind of habit is usually may end up with imitation and not with integration.



tsunami said:


> I think it is a shame. Dutch tanks can be stunning, but no one has pushed the envelope in this style as much as the Nature Aquarium --they do not have a Takashi Amano.


I agree but one day Amano style can also be described sarcastically. This may be because of lack of understanding the values of another culture.


----------

